
F-35 crashed and lost in the ocean off of Japan - gscott
https://www.foxnews.com/tech/missing-japanese-f-35-poses-major-security-headache-for-us-if-it-falls-into-russian-or-chinese-hands.html
======
quietriot
404'd 1 hour after this post

~~~
gscott
It appears it has been found now [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
asia-47876128](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-47876128)

